# AI around 3 months planted tank 25G



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

let's enjoy

the tank start to setup at 2010/09/20 to 2010/12/30.

come to visit us if you want to see the really tank. 

thanks


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

*Amazing Growth!*

Pic 1 - Is that Christmas Moss? I like the way it flourished.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

An excellent Dutch scape.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

im pretty sure its peacock moss. I have a bunch at home, but they did a great job growing it.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

really nice set up! what's the name of the plants in picture 5 and 7?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

cant make out if 5 is L arcuata just under high light or a different plant. He says is arcuata but I dont think it is. 

The 6th plant might be macaranda


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> cant make out if 5 is L arcuata just under high light or a different plant. He says is arcuata but I dont think it is.
> 
> The 6th plant might be macaranda


Thanks and good luck with the nano contest!!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

sujeev87 said:


> Thanks and good luck with the nano contest!!


Thanks dude. It should be a fun one


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Yo Anthony... notice the nisso? Good stuff eh.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Definitely good stuff, but too large grained for an ADA Mini-S


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

crush it !.. magic bullet perhaps?


----------

